# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Langdurige donderbruin bloed na morning-after-pil

## melfy

Hey hey,


Door omstandigheden moest ik de morning-after-pil nemen. Exact een week na het innemen van deze pil is mijn menstruatie begonnen. Een kleine week later is het menstruatiebloed veranderd in een donkerbruine afscheiding. Deze 'menstruatie' duurt nu al 11 dagen. Wanneer stopt dit? Iemand ervaring hiermee?

----------


## Yv

Oeps, je hebt dat nu een week geleden geschreven. Heb je er nu nog steeds last van?

----------

